# Planted Axolotl 10 gallon Long Journal



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So I got this in a trade, one of my regular plant customers didn't have money and asked if I would take an Axolotl instead. At first I was hesitant, because I don't really want to do a whole lot of work to take care of them. But he convinced me otherwise. The hardest part about Axolotl in my opinion is feeding. I was told that he loves live earthworms. I went to a bait shop and bought a container full, only to find out that I'm grossed out by earthworms(never knew this since I don't go fishing  ). Had to get the Girlfriend to take the worms out, wash them, and cut them up. So Plan B frozen bloodworms which he takes like a vacuum.

The tank itself was an impulse buy. I always love the 12g long Mr. Aqua and this is the next best thing, thanks novice(Ricky). When I first got it i was contemplating detrimming it but decided not too. I actually had to shut done two tanks to make space for this tank. This tank will be carpeting plants only, Axolotl are very plant friendly. I determine this by any creature who doesn't uproot freshly planted HC Cuba.

*LiveStock*

3.5" Albino Axolotl

*Equipment*

10g Long tank 24"x12"x8"
2x Clip on 2x23w 6500K CFL
Ai Hang On Back Canister Filter
Pressurized Co2 @ 1 bubble per 1.5secs

Dividers. I used some School binders, the one made with hard plastic not cheap plastic with cardboard inserts inside.










Work In Progress










Top Shot, still trying to figure out how to scape this properly.










Just Hanging Out










Being Curious of his new addition to his home


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have an axolotl as well. Where did you get that tank? Also temperature is a huge issue for me. what is your water temperature like?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Kimchi24 said:


> I have an axolotl as well. Where did you get that tank? Also temperature is a huge issue for me. what is your water temperature like?


Tank was bought from a member here, as for temps, I'm in the basement and the AC is usually on so its fine.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

so an axolotl and plants will be ok? looks like it is time to revamp my axolotl tank


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

So how does the little guy react to all those lights?

k.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Fine actually, doesn't hide, always comes to the front glass when he sees me. I even managed to train him to eat shrimp pellets instead of frozen bloodworms and live earthworms. I have changed the lights recently though because it was way too much light for a tank that height. I'm currently using just 1 23w cfl in a silver IKEA ceiling lamp.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

My axolotl is about 10 inches now and he uproots plants like crazy. Yours may be different but just a heads up. your clover carpet could be destroyed by one swat of his tail later on!


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Kimchi24 said:


> My axolotl is about 10 inches now and he uproots plants like crazy. Yours may be different but just a heads up. your clover carpet could be destroyed by one swat of his tail later on!


Clover has heavy roots, HC Cuba on the other hand we will see.


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

Hahaha, look at that little thing looking around. Funny little guy.


----------

